# Antique Pocket Watch, Swiss Circa 1870



## Rlps23 (Feb 6, 2009)

Good Day Everyone.

I have inherited a solid gold swiss pocket watch, and I am having a lot of difficulty finding the brand or any type of information on the piece. Hopefully I have come to right place and someone will be able to give me some background information. By the serial number, I was able to trace it back to 1870's however I have no other information and any assistance you may provide would be much appreciated.

The piece is working and in good condition. On the back of the watch is an large, ornate 'W' (it is not a Waltham)

On the inside cover is a tiny hand carved angel, underneath is a tiny crown (they are barely visible) followed by .585 and the serial number.

Cheers,

R

Ps I have some high quality pics but I am not able to post them.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, without photos it is more than difficult to say anything about your watch. I bet, you will find here a FAQ about posting images.

(Or quickly look at here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637 )

If that 'W' is on the outside of the back lid, it is probably a sign of a previous owner.

Cheers, Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Should advise you not to run the watch until it's visited a professional watchmaker for a servicing and cleaning.

Aside from that, you're right, it is in a 14kt (58.5%) gold case. I think that qualifies as 'solid gold' in the jewellery market.

Let's get some photos out here!


----------



## neilf1965 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes photos would really help.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Rlps23 said:


> Ps I have some high quality pics but I am not able to post them.


Host them with Photobucket or similar then paste the image code in a post.


----------

